# Klein screwdriver grips



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Im just wondering if anyone can tell me what the "new" Klein screwdrivers are. Are you able to tell by the grips? Are the new grips the ones with "Klein tools" printed in yellow on the handle or are the new ones the black lettering that is raised on the handle?


The last one I bought had the raised letters.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe the older ones just had the lettering. the ones at the store now have the raised letters


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

halfamp said:


> I believe the older ones just had the lettering. the ones at the store now have the raised letters


And the ones with the raised letters are the ****ty ones now right?


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The quality has gone down alot but they are still usable.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> The quality has gone down alot but they are still usable.


So if I can find them, the ones with the printed yellow letters on the handles would be better quality?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The amber color of the handle keeps getting lighter too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine have an X and a /.... 
I wanted a set with a + and a -... 
Maybe next year.

Oh ya, the handles fade faster..


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Mine have an X and a /.... I wanted a set with a + and a -... Maybe next year. Oh ya, the handles fade faster..


An X and a / where?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> An X and a / where?


On the ends of the handles. 
It's easier then writing Philips and Strait. Kinda cramped for space you know. LoL


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> On the ends of the handles. It's easier then writing Philips and Strait. Kinda cramped for space you know. LoL


Oh yeah yeah mine have that too. Was wondering if it was possible should I get the raised letter screwdrivers or the ones with the printed yellow. Just looking for the ones that were better quality


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Oh yeah yeah mine have that too. Was wondering if it was possible should I get the raised letter screwdrivers or the ones with the printed yellow. Just looking for the ones that were better quality


I haven't see the raised letters. I would jump on them as the printed ones wore out quickly.. 
I normally used craftsman because they are easier to return.. But I figured I would give Klein a shot.. The tips do wear out faster, but I'm learning not to drive them as hard and take my time..
I did just buy the ratcheting multi-screw driver from Klein.. I'll let everyone know how well it holds up and works..


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I haven't see the raised letters. I would jump on them as the printed ones wore out quickly.. I normally used craftsman because they are easier to return.. But I figured I would give Klein a shot.. The tips do wear out faster, but I'm learning not to drive them as hard and take my time.. I did just buy the ratcheting multi-screw driver from Klein.. I'll let everyone know how well it holds up and works..


I was actually looking at the ratcheting multi driver. I'm interested to hear how it is


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I haven't see the raised letters. I would jump on them as the printed ones wore out quickly.. I normally used craftsman because they are easier to return.. But I figured I would give Klein a shot.. The tips do wear out faster, but I'm learning not to drive them as hard and take my time.. I did just buy the ratcheting multi-screw driver from Klein.. I'll let everyone know how well it holds up and works..


That's weird, all of the suppliers in my city have the Klein screwdrivers with the raised letters. I haven't seen the printed ones for sale around here, only saw them in someone's bag


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> I was actually looking at the ratcheting multi driver. I'm interested to hear how it is


I'll let you know in a week or so..
A years ago I had a similar one.. It was a cheaply made one that one of my kids got me.. It was a pain when I used 2 hands ad I kept holding the ring that selects the ratcheting direction.. I hated it as I kept changing direction as I screwed.. This one "Feels" different and I hope it works better.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

cotes17 said:


> And the ones with the raised letters are the ****ty ones now right?


I don't know about that. The last klein phillips that I bought (years ago) had the printed letters and the head wore down in no time at all. 

On the other hand I bought a #2 square drive a few months ago and its still as good as new.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I don't know about that. The last klein phillips that I bought (years ago) had the printed letters and the head wore down in no time at all.
> 
> On the other hand I bought a #2 square drive a few months ago and its still as good as new.


i have a #2 robertson and a #2 phillips with the raised letter grips and they have been going for well over a year now. Thats why i started this thread, to find out which klein screwdrivers are the $hit ones


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> I was actually looking at the ratcheting multi driver. I'm interested to hear how it is


Here is a shot of the ratcheting 10 in 1 screwdriver. After using it a while I'm happy and can find no problems. It does not switch directions while in use unlike an off brand I had years ago. 
Also you can see how the non-raised writing on the screwdrivers has begun to wear off. I don't mind that as I always slip it back into the same location in the tool pouch.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just blew up my 10n1 screwing in a 8/32 of a gfi. Apparently the wire was nicked and when i put my driver on the screw it blew up and disinegrated my phillips tip bc it is nowhere to be found


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is a shot of the ratcheting 10 in 1 screwdriver. After using it a while I'm happy and can find no problems. It does not switch directions while in use unlike an off brand I had years ago.
> Also you can see how the non-raised writing on the screwdrivers has begun to wear off. I don't mind that as I always slip it back into the same location in the tool pouch.


I cut new markings into the tops with a file when that happens.


----------



## jman814 (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure if this explains it, but it sounds as if they are using new steel. Could they be listening to some of the rants? 
My Depot carries product with the molded raised letters, and has for quite some time.

This is off Klein's website:

http://www.kleintools.com/content/our-secret-sauce-new-improved-screwdriver-steel


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is a shot of the ratcheting 10 in 1 screwdriver. After using it a while I'm happy and can find no problems. It does not switch directions while in use unlike an off brand I had years ago. Also you can see how the non-raised writing on the screwdrivers has begun to wear off. I don't mind that as I always slip it back into the same location in the tool pouch.


Good to hear that the ratcheting driver has no problems. Maybe I will have to try it out myself. Has anyone figured out yet which style is the old style of Klein screwdrivers?


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

jman814 said:


> Not sure if this explains it, but it sounds as if they are using new steel. Could they be listening to some of the rants? My Depot carries product with the molded raised letters, and has for quite some time. This is off Klein's website: http://www.kleintools.com/content/our-secret-sauce-new-improved-screwdriver-steel


Hopefully they are listening and I will go back to their screwdrivers. When have they started to do that with the new and improved steel?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I cut new markings into the tops with a file when that happens.


I do too but it still wears off. This post just gave me an idea. I'm gonna drill both of these handles and put in screws. On the Philips driver I'll use a short #8 pan head and on the straight I'll use a #8 slotted wood screw. 
this way I'll be able to just feel the ends without looking because they get mixed up in my pouch. I like this idea and will post pictures after I do it.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

That actually sounds like a great idea lol let me know how it works out and I might steal that from you. What info on my Klein screwdrivers is right where the shaft comes out of the handle, i use the phase tape and put one wrap around the metal shaft for my #2 Robby. It very rarely comes off and it makes it a lot easier to identify it. I do the same for my green and black with the respective tape


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I sprayed a couple coats of satin clear spraypaint over the ends of the the last couple screwdrivers I bought. They still look pretty much new on the ends.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> I sprayed a couple coats of satin clear spraypaint over the ends of the the last couple screwdrivers I bought. They still look pretty much new on the ends.


Does the paint stick on and stay good? I feel like if you hit it with your pliers the paint would chip? Just wondering because that sounds like a good idea, i might try it


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> Does the paint stick on and stay good? I feel like if you hit it with your pliers the paint would chip? Just wondering because that sounds like a good idea, i might try it


Well if you hit with pliers its going to come off.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> Well if you hit with pliers its going to come off.


Sorry I meant like chip off in big chunks or if it's just normal wear.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> Sorry I meant like chip off in big chunks or if it's just normal wear.


Its doesn't chip or wear as long as you don't hit the ends with pliers or whatever.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Beating on the ends of the drivers would wear anything you put there off. lmao


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been using this set for about a year and absolutely love them. You can use a ratchet wrench on the hex bolster for extra torque when needed. Also, the handles are kind of a triangle in cross-section rather than round like the common Klein handle.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The hex bolster is handy. I use snap on for the same reason.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bend 2 Pipes said:


> View attachment 30932
> 
> 
> I've been using this set for about a year and absolutely love them. You can use a ratchet wrench on the hex bolster for extra torque when needed. Also, the handles are kind of a triangle in cross-section rather than round like the common Klein handle.


Im not recognizing these, whats the make?


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/journeyman-screwdriver-sets/7-piece-journeyman-screwdriver-set


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

The new Jmans eh.... nice.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bend 2 Pipes said:


> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/journeyman-screwdriver-sets/7-piece-journeyman-screwdriver-set


Are the handles comfortable like the old Klein screwdrivers? And what kind of material are they? Are they more like plastic or are they like the old grips


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

cotes17 said:


> Are the handles comfortable like the old Klein screwdrivers? And what kind of material are they? Are they more like plastic or are they like the old grips


The price makes me say hmm....:001_huh:


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

cotes17 said:


> Are the handles comfortable like the old Klein screwdrivers? And what kind of material are they? Are they more like plastic or are they like the old grips


They are hard plastic, no rubber, just a good shape and texture. I work mostly industrial so I generally work in gloves and prefer them to the classic Klein handles, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Bend 2 Pipes (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually, most of the handle is sort of rubberized, but not like the sleeve that is on the classic style.


----------

